# عيز رسم ماكينة سحب سلك



## yaser_76 (28 يونيو 2007)

الى جميع الاخوة لو سمحتم عايز رسم او شرح لماكينة سحب سلك مواعين ضرورى جدا وانا دايخ عليها فى النت من 3 أيام:32:


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 فبراير 2009)

ياريت يا جماعه حد يساعدنا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed samir yous (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

أخى العزيز : 
الرجاء التوضيح بالتفصيل سلك ( نحاس أو المونيوم أو صلب ) لمساعدتك وبإذن اللة تعالى سوف اقوم بالرد على اى سؤال ومساعدتك . 

معك المهندس / محمد سمير 
مدير فسم السحب والجدل بالسويدى للكابلات


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (8 فبراير 2009)

ماكينة تصنيع السلك المواعين 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامى جويدة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى برجاء المساعده ماكينات سلك المواعين(ليف المواعين) حديد واستالستين لو فى اى اخ كريم يعرف اى شىء عنها سعرعها والمواصفات او اى شىء عنها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tyar1500 (4 فبراير 2011)

*ماكينة صناعة الليف السلك*

السلام عليكم
بخصوص ماكينة تصنيع الليف السلك الاستانلس 
يمكننا توريد الماكينه 
ضمان الماكينه
توريد قطع الغيار 
توريد الماده الخام
للتواصل
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

